# June comp 3x3,2x2,4x4,skewb,pryaminx,meagminx,5by5



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

Just dm me you time no video need if you want to you can. just let me know what events you want to do put it right here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1G4SbHnL2J9SeY94XoCkRnPOPAQCih9G2hq3zUSebX04/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

Sign me up for all events!!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 17, 2022)

Sign me up for everything but 5x5


----------



## ShortStuff (May 17, 2022)

Sign me up for all events


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

all you names will been shorting like baseballjello it might be basethen number


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vpDRO-YVgAt4DsVY8kIs_JVaXg2YdPBp_XHjlCwD0m4/edit?usp=sharing new link


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 17, 2022)

Sign me up for all events please


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Sign me up for all events please


you are entered on the spreadsheet


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

yes


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 18, 2022)

https://discord.gg/wWAp42Yb join sever for winner of this comp and second round here


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2022)

"pryaminx"


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 18, 2022)

only that ok


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> only that ok


meagminx​


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 18, 2022)

add me for all except 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 18, 2022)

ok


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> add me for all except 4x4 and 5x5


there is no 5x5 event. just 5by5


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 18, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> there is no 5x5 event. just 5by5


samething


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 19, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> https://discord.gg/wWAp42Yb join sever for winner of this comp and second round here


INVALID LINK


----------



## Aalbino (May 19, 2022)

Can I do 3x3x3


----------



## GTCubes (May 23, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Just dm me you time no video need if you want to you can. just let me know what events you want to do put it right here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1G4SbHnL2J9SeY94XoCkRnPOPAQCih9G2hq3zUSebX04/edit?usp=sharing


Sign me up for everything but mega and 5x5.


----------



## traincubes (May 23, 2022)

3x3, 2x2, 5x5


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 25, 2022)

2, 3, Pyraminx


----------



## CT-6666 (May 25, 2022)

Sign me up for everything


----------



## That one sub 20 cuber (May 25, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Just dm me you time no video need if you want to you can. just let me know what events you want to do put it right here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1G4SbHnL2J9SeY94XoCkRnPOPAQCih9G2hq3zUSebX04/edit?usp=sharing


only sign me up for 3x3 thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 8, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> https://discord.gg/wWAp42Yb join sever for winner of this comp and second round here


The invite has expired


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 8, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> 2, 3, Pyraminx


Can I sign up for 5x5 too


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 8, 2022)

And when is the starting


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 9, 2022)

I’ll do 2, 3, skewb, and pyraminx.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

I will sign up for 2x2 and skewb. Would like if you can add square-1.


----------

